# E1DA USB DAC's - 9038 ( all ) - Power Dac (PDV2) - HP Toy



## billbishere (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey guys, I first saw this little DAC reviewed here with measurements before it was even for sale...

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-of-e1da-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/

The specs on it are insane:
This is conventional USB DAC + balanced Headphone Amp, however, it made from the best for today components and now #9038S the only USB DAC+HPA with 550mW@16ohm, SNR -122db(A), THD .0002%@-3dbfs@32ohm, and 10g weight

According to Amir per the measurements it all checks out. You MUST run it Balanced tho, it only works as a Balanced unit. Outside of that tho this little thing is seems crazy good. I am considering pulling the trigger.

They are for sale on Aliexpress now.

Anyway, just wanted to get this DAC info out as price to performance is crazy good!!



Power Dac V2
https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/pdv2

9038S - 2.5mm Balanced - OUT NOW
https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038s

9038D - 3.5mm Unbalanced - TBA
https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038d


----------



## Victorfabius

E1DA also has a website where you can inquire about purchase and you might get it for cheaper than Ali, since you're skipping the retailer.

It's interesting. I'm wondering how it is in real-world use before I go about purchasing one. One of my concerns is how much power it draws and whether it would be good for portable use via smartphone. Or for easy-to-drive IEMs.

I hope people will come in here and share their thoughts.

I'd be especially interested in comparisons between the #9038S and the Dragonfly Cobalt. I like the look and form factor of the Cobalt quite a bit (ok, visually, I find it _extremely_ appealing), but the measurements I've seen dim the appeal of the Cobalt (But then, as long as it _sounds good_...).

Thanks for starting this thread, @billbishere!


----------



## billbishere

Yah, I am pretty stoked about the non-balance version they are releasing.  The specs on it look great.  After more research the balance unit has been for sale direct from the vendor for awhile.  They just recently got the aliexpress store up and are coming out with the new product.  I will probably get one once I decide on the IEM's I am choosing.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Ordered His PowerDACv2, looking forward to it. E1DA have a Discord for those of you who are interested. Should be on the main website.

I think he's working on a 3.5mm SE version. Feel free to drop by if you have any questions.


----------



## muths66

Has been using his powerdacv2 with provided app to tweaks. Using it quite some times with takstar pro 82 and verum one. Is a very excellent tiny product at such a great price.


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 27, 2019)

FYI

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000090081514.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.24d164f35dGcSl

You should be ashamed of yourselves hyping up the price even before the early adopters can get in. ;-


----------



## Hal Rockwell

muths66 said:


> Has been using his powerdacv2 with provided app to tweaks. Using it quite some times with takstar pro 82 and verum one. Is a very excellent tiny product at such a great price.



What version of PRO82 do you have - V1 or V2?


----------



## muths66

v2


----------



## Hal Rockwell

muths66 said:


> v2


Can you please post the preset that you use Pro82 with the PDv2?


----------



## sodesuka

Was really disappointed with iBasso's take on balanced dongle so this caught my eyes. Kinda torn between this or MU2-AMP, I'm confident that the musiland will sound really good but I kinda want a balanced ultra portable unit. The lack of integrated cable is also a major selling point to me, hmm.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

sodesuka said:


> Was really disappointed with iBasso's take on balanced dongle so this caught my eyes. Kinda torn between this or MU2-AMP, I'm confident that the musiland will sound really good but I kinda want a balanced ultra portable unit. The lack of integrated cable is also a major selling point to me, hmm.



I think that an integrated cable is the first failing point of a unit. A non replaceable cable may render a unit useless within a short time, simply because it's fragile, got damaged and cannot be replaced.


----------



## tiamor988

Hi, can somebody help me. I don't understand how to change the mode.

''To switch between modes you need to interrupt #9038S power during its startup when LED very fast flashing. Then next turn on #9038S will be started in the next mode(1-2-3-1-2-3.. cycling)'

This is from the website. Does it mean just plug and unplug the USB? Thanks


----------



## rodel808

A Received mines yesterday. Was pretty bummed that my LGV35 could not power the dac by itself. As you can see I needed to use a powered hub (used a battery bank as the power source). This thing gulps power as I watched the batter level indicator go down (it has a 0-100% counter) between songs.

This dac sounds incredibly clean. Compared to the ibasso DC01, the 9030s has a very clinical and analytical sound. It's very powerful too, able to drive the original hifiman he400. Volume was set to about 75%, any louder and I'm pretty sure that is hearing loss territory. I wasn't able to figure out how to switch between modes. So far I'm pretty impressed what this little thing can do.


----------



## lucasbrea

You can use this cable to connect to your phone without power bank https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Ty...68&hvtargid=aud-800640527683:pla-488676498923


----------



## billbishere

Not sure there are a


lucasbrea said:


> You can use this cable to connect to your phone without power bank https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Ty...68&hvtargid=aud-800640527683:pla-488676498923




Don't know about that...  I have a OTG cable and my V30 won't power my Fiio 10k DAC.  I think it's something with the phone.


----------



## rodel808

Incredible sound quality from such a small setup. Dare I say it rivals my Hugo 2 setup!?

Turns out that not all otg cables are created equal. Found a cable where the Shanling M1 was able to power the 9038s all by itself.  It's a short micro to USB c cable with a micro-to-usb c converter on the micro end.  Not sure  how long the battery will last but looks like it'll be between 1 and 2 hours. Which is perfect for use during my 1hr lunch breaks.


----------



## billbishere

rodel808 said:


> Incredible sound quality from such a small setup. Dare I say it rivals my Hugo 2 setup!?
> 
> Turns out that not all otg cables are created equal. Found a cable where the Shanling M1 was able to power the 9038s all by itself.  It's a short micro to USB c cable with a micro-to-usb c converter on the micro end.  Not sure  how long the battery will last but looks like it'll be between 1 and 2 hours. Which is perfect for use during my 1hr lunch breaks.


So is that the Balanced version?  and you are using a balanced cable?  I am thinking about this setup as well.


----------



## rodel808

billbishere said:


> So is that the Balanced version?  and you are using a balanced cable?  I am thinking about this setup as well.



Yes. It's the balanced version 1.


----------



## Lohb

Holding off on the soft start update V2 on this dac/amp coming in the next 2 weeks, but is the _550mW@16ohm per channel or total output_..as its powered off USB, I guess its sum total of both channels on those power output quotes ?


----------



## lucasbrea

rodel808 said:


> Incredible sound quality from such a small setup. Dare I say it rivals my Hugo 2 setup!?
> 
> Turns out that not all otg cables are created equal. Found a cable where the Shanling M1 was able to power the 9038s all by itself.  It's a short micro to USB c cable with a micro-to-usb c converter on the micro end.  Not sure  how long the battery will last but looks like it'll be between 1 and 2 hours. Which is perfect for use during my 1hr lunch breaks.


HI, where did you get this short USB C to micro usb cable? Thanks


----------



## rodel808

lucasbrea said:


> HI, where did you get this short USB C to micro usb cable? Thanks



Off eBay (link). 
I should note that this cable still doesn't work with my LG V35 phone without external power.


----------



## ShineInvisible

Lohb said:


> Holding off on the soft start update V2 on this dac/amp coming in the next 2 weeks, but is the _550mW@16ohm per channel or total output_..as its powered off USB, I guess its sum total of both channels on those power output quotes ?



From Ivan's measurement, it's 550mW @16ohm per channel.
https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038s?lightbox=dataItem-jwczkq4d


----------



## billbishere

I was just reading the 9038 v2 is going to have a IEM mode.  Better for sensitive IEMs.... Like my T800s


----------



## Lohb (Sep 5, 2019)

ShineInvisible said:


> From Ivan's measurement, it's 550mW @16ohm per channel.
> https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038s?lightbox=dataItem-jwczkq4d


Perfect, more than enough headroom for Auzeze LCD2CB or the new Phantom planar.

I had a openboard ES9038Q2M with opamps maxing out at maybe 150-200mWatts...just below the baseline minimum output for 2CB.
Incidentally after opamp rolling with ES9038Q2M I found OPA1622 brilliant for passing through all that detail extraction and neutrality from the ES9038Q2M..the chip he has in the dongle (AD8397) is slightly on the natural side of neutral with less detail passed through IMO. 1622 is the same SOIC size and would fit in his dongle in theory. 1622 also has common mode noise rejection to tame any of that mobile devices hisss.


----------



## Lohb

ETA on V2 of this unit ?


----------



## billbishere

would love to know.  i even asked on twitter - got nothing.


----------



## DarkZenith

Received this email wednesday (9/11) from Sunny of E1DA : "Gen 2 is in production, It will be ready to sell next week."


----------



## Lohb

I
can't
wait !


----------



## billbishere

Dang, sorta wished I would have waited instead of getting the Fiio Q5.  I really like the size of this unit.  Will be interested to know how this gen 2 with IEM port works out.


----------



## Lohb

Wonder how it compares SQ-wise to the other parametric EQ one he sells.


----------



## rodel808

For schiits and giggles...
Too clinical sounding for my taste but drives it very well. Waiting for v2 and I'll probably pick up the powerdac which will probably be more align with my taste with the "tube" mode enabled.


----------



## Lohb

rodel808 said:


> For schiits and giggles...
> Too clinical sounding for my taste but drives it very well. Waiting for v2 and I'll probably pick up the powerdac which will probably be more align with my taste with the "tube" mode enabled.


Did you try it in tube mode ?


----------



## Lohb

...anyone own both MOJO and E1DA for brief comparisons ?


----------



## doctorjuggles

Lohb said:


> ...anyone own both MOJO and E1DA for brief comparisons ?


I have both - are you interested for full-size headphones or for IEM reasons?


----------



## Lohb (Sep 17, 2019)

doctorjuggles said:


> I have both - are you interested for full-size headphones or for IEM reasons?


Headphones first, and IEMs second. Looking for the simplest dac/amp all-in-1 to get a decent baseline sound out of Phantom planar/Monoprice 1060c...then hybrid IEMs second....Sony XBA-N1.
Am sick of separate DACs/Amps as I have to set up my gear in different spaces and just want something that hooks in by USB in 1 second and that is it..
Hence high hopes for this little device...seeing it was powering the big Phantom Planar no problem on one of the designer's videos..


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Too be honest I'm not Super impressed with dc02 so am eyeing this thread closely for the v2


----------



## Lohb

Gen 2 up for sale on aliX now...


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Oh, is there a 3.5 se non balanced version


----------



## Lohb (Sep 18, 2019)

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> Oh, is there a 3.5 se non balanced version


on another forum I'm sure I saw it mentioned.


----------



## rendyG

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> Oh, is there a 3.5 se non balanced version


Original Gen1 is 2.5mm. Gen2 is the updated version with IEM mode (lower gain) and then there is a 3038*D* is 3.5mm and it will be black  though not ready yet afaik


----------



## billbishere

Yah, it would be great if they explained the product breakdowns a little more clear.


----------



## rendyG (Sep 18, 2019)

billbishere said:


> Yah, it would be great if they explained the product breakdowns a little more clear.



Actually we should appreciate the price/performance of this little device which is unmatched.. I believe this device is made only by one guy with his wife, so you can't expect some marketing shizzle. And if you want to know more details about this device, you can on find it on asr or discord


----------



## billbishere

LOL


----------



## Lohb

Easier to name balanced E1DA 9038*B* and single-end E1DA 9038*SE....*but too late now.

Wonder how easy it is to get at the tiny amp chips, I had a guy successfully desolder those and replace them on another device.
Just too small for dip-8 sockets.


----------



## billbishere

Lohb said:


> Easier to name balanced E1DA 9038*B* and single-end E1DA 9038*SE....*but too late now.
> 
> Wonder how easy it is to get at the tiny amp chips, I had a guy successfully desolder those and replace them on another device.
> Just too small for dip-8 sockets.


Exactly. It doesn't take much to have a clear indication in the model of the product.  Or at the very least have a clear description in the listing...  That doesn't take a marketing team... LoL


----------



## jsmiller58

billbishere said:


> Exactly. It doesn't take much to have a clear indication in the model of the product.  Or at the very least have a clear description in the listing...  That doesn't take a marketing team... LoL


Sounds like an opportunity for you.  As long as you have the small matter of a good product design in hand, you have it made!!  . Sorry, I couldn't help it...!


----------



## Lohb

Anyway, his heart (price/spec.) is in the right place ......nearest to it is $299 with less output milliwatts.


----------



## Angertobi

Need Help

Have anyone a good short cable advice ?

Iphone SE > #9038s gen2 (low gain)

Lightning male > usb c male


----------



## Lohb

Is the cable he is giving only a battery hook-in cable vs an OTG as he states it is...looks so from aliX photo..
USB-A (male/female) into USB-C into the unit.


----------



## Angertobi

Lohb said:


> Is the cable he is giving only a battery hook-in cable vs an OTG as he states it is...looks so from aliX photo..
> USB-A (male/female) into USB-C into the unit.



look for a better short solution .  can use the apple cck and a normal usb a male to usb c male. but its also not very sexy. see a cable that is included in the audirect beam dac.  but never find it seperately.


----------



## yannis

Angertobi said:


> look for a better short solution .  can use the apple cck and a normal usb a male to usb c male. but its also not very sexy. see a cable that is included in the audirect beam dac.  but never find it seperately.



Beam cables are available here
https://www.hilidac.com/buy


----------



## Angertobi

yannis said:


> Beam cables are available here
> https://www.hilidac.com/buy



Thankks.  Perfect .


----------



## yannis

Angertobi said:


> Thankks.  Perfect .



Apparently Audirect goes by hilidac name now.
Some new cables are available on taobao store https://hilidac.taobao.com


----------



## Lohb

yannis said:


> Apparently Audirect goes by hilidac name now.
> Some new cables are available on taobao store https://hilidac.taobao.com


Any aliX sellers with same cables ?
I'm sure my 5000mAh phone can power the unit for a good while without an add-on battery.


----------



## yannis

Lohb said:


> Any aliX sellers with same cables ?
> I'm sure my 5000mAh phone can power the unit for a good while without an add-on battery.



Not sure about Ali. But there are some OTG cables on this ebay store
https://www.ebay.com/str/meenovainternationalstore/OTG-Cable/_i.html?_storecat=3131036719


----------



## billbishere

Zeos does a review for the powerdac version of this.  He does a good good explaining the tech and also the app


----------



## Lohb (Sep 20, 2019)

billbishere said:


> Zeos does a review for the powerdac version of this.  He does a good good explaining the tech and also the app



..are they not completely separate topologies or whatever you call it...and not versions of the same underlying tech ..is there an ES9038Q2M in the other unit ?

Edit : My E1DA 9038S balanced DAC/AMP has shipped...yes !...looking forward to everything balanced brings to planars...better imaging...separation.....PRaT....bass texture/tightness...


----------



## archdawg

Lohb said:


> ..are they not completely separate topologies or whatever you call it...and not versions of the same underlying tech ..is there an ES9038Q2M in the other unit ?
> 
> Edit : My E1DA 9038S balanced DAC/AMP has shipped...yes !...looking forward to everything balanced brings to planars...better imaging...separation.....PRaT....bass texture/tightness...


Mine is like a dream come true - soundwise this is pretty close to endgame. A bit clinical for sure, but then you have the third mode (2nd harmonics) and software (EQs etc...) to mess with the sound if that's your thing. The only drawbacks I see are the extra power consumption on mobile devices and the mighty punch these suckers pack - you need to be _very _careful not to accidentally fry your low impedance IEMs, especially on mobile devices with touchscreens and loose connectors (sh.. happens).
I've already ordered a 2nd gen. 9038S for my Android phones to be on the safe side but will take a closer look at the circuit board of my 1st gen DAC and probably mod the input stages of the amplifiers - got all the stuff I need and once I've done it I'll report back.


----------



## billbishere (Sep 21, 2019)

This is the version I am waiting for...  This is the mobile version that will work OTG without a battery, also has unbalanced with same power.  

https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038d


----------



## Lohb (Sep 21, 2019)

..this is another hidden gem......for DIP-8 chip rolling ease...went through about 5-6 amp chip combos DIP-8 (in series = can mix different chips) before seeing how great 2x OPA1622 go with ES9038Q2M with my gear upstream....(warmer euphonic)
Not good for OTG as its barebones... but never really see it popping up on H-Fi....and its similar...has a tiny volume button set on the side. The chip in E1 V2 (AD8397) was not as good as OPA1622 for me for max detail extraction and neutrality...it gave things a "slight warmth at expense of slight detail reduction"....( I can hear atoms collide..haha).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32979247543.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.7b174c4ds2CO8g


----------



## billbishere

Lohb said:


> .
> 
> Edit : My E1DA 9038S balanced DAC/AMP has shipped...yes !...looking forward to everything balanced brings to planars...better imaging...separation.....PRaT....bass texture/tightness...



Balanced does NONE of those things.  It provides more power because of the "hot and cold" signals and it's less noisy because it's able to hide the noise in the 2nd signal.  If there is any of difference than that it is because the manufacturer made one port better than the other.  But balanced connections do not provide any of those things you think you are getting.  

Here is a decent read on it..

https://www.boxcast.com/blog/balanced-vs.-unbalanced-audio-whats-the-difference


----------



## Lohb (Sep 21, 2019)

billbishere said:


> Balanced does NONE of those things.  It provides more power because of the "hot and cold" signals and it's less noisy because it's able to hide the noise in the 2nd signal.  If there is any of difference than that it is because the manufacturer made one port better than the other.  But balanced connections do not provide any of those things you think you are getting.
> 
> Here is a decent read on it..
> 
> https://www.boxcast.com/blog/balanced-vs.-unbalanced-audio-whats-the-difference


Yes, read all that before, but it always seems like that is the plain difference A/B, so I'll put it down to ports.
(We can at least carry one or two faulty ideas about audio science..haha)


----------



## NZtechfreak (Sep 21, 2019)

Regards balanced and planars - balanced doesn't inherently bring any of those qualities, but it does bring 4x the output power which many headphones (planars in particular) do benefit from and you may notice improvements depending on how hungry the cans are.


----------



## Rick T.

Angertobi said:


> Thankks.  Perfect .



Please let us know how the Audirect Lightning to USB C cable works with your Iphone and the 9038S.. Recent IOS updates render most non-MFI cables useless these days. Thanks.


----------



## Angertobi

Rick T. said:


> Please let us know how the Audirect Lightning to USB C cable works with your Iphone and the 9038S.. Recent IOS updates render most non-MFI cables useless these days. Thanks.



http://s.aliexpress.com/umMnEVJB

Ordered this one, hopefully it works


----------



## Rick T.

Angertobi said:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/umMnEVJB
> 
> Ordered this one, hopefully it works



Thanks for sharing the link.. I hope it works out too. Please do update us.


----------



## yannis

Rick T. said:


> Please let us know how the Audirect Lightning to USB C cable works with your Iphone and the 9038S.. Recent IOS updates render most non-MFI cables useless these days. Thanks.


Audirect Lightning to USB C cable works with Iphone and Beam on IOS 13.1


----------



## twiceboss

i just order 9038s for my cl2. As the audioscience data, this looks like the cleanest sound for this price and this form factor. The only thing i scared is the practicality. Idk how to make sure everyhting will be controlled in terms of volume.


----------



## Frederick Wang

9038s is too darn powerful for my iems, I almost muted music app, the sound still louder than the level I'm used to.


----------



## baskingshark

Frederick Wang said:


> 9038s is too darn powerful for my iems, I almost muted music app, the sound still louder than the level I'm used to.



Wow this sounds like it may accidentally fry drivers in a sensitive IEMs if we are not careful with the volume.


----------



## Lohb (Sep 23, 2019)

Frederick Wang said:


> 9038s is too darn powerful for my iems, I almost muted music app, the sound still louder than the level I'm used to.


Ar you referring to the just released version 2 of the dac/amp on setting 4 - for high sensitivity IEMs, or the first version that does not have the new high-sensitivity IEM setting ?


----------



## Frederick Wang

Lohb said:


> Ar you referring to the just released version 2 of the dac/amp on setting 4 - for high sensitivity IEMs, or the first version that does not have setting 4 ?



The 2nd version.


----------



## Frederick Wang

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-e1da-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/page-28

But from here I see Ivan is developing a new model with Volume control, maybe IEM users better wait a bit longer?


----------



## billbishere (Sep 23, 2019)

Frederick Wang said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-e1da-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/page-28
> 
> But from here I see Ivan is developing a new model with Volume control, maybe IEM users better wait a bit longer?



Yes, it's THIS version... It's still in testing... I posted it on the last page.  Not sure about Volume control but it can be powered by a phone, no need for a extra battery like the current versions.



> According to multiple headfiers requests: 3.5mm jack unbalanced output DAC+HPA 600mW@16ohm in the same case like #9038S with additional 5th operation mode



https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038d

#9038D








Specifications(TBD):
Status:                            proto
Retail cost:                     TBD(***)

Materials:                       sandblasted/black anodized aluminum/laser mark/ES9038Q2M/AD8397

Dimensions:                   48x22x9mm

Weight:                           15g

Power:                             USB +5V/-5V power rails no internal battery, 170mA idle current, the device                                                       contains up to >4000uF of capacitance but IOS/Android devices

                                         start OTG operation without Camera_Adapter and USB OTG Y-splitter                                                 cable respectively

Input:                               USB-C, PCM up to 24b/192kHz

Output:                            standard unbalanced output 3.5mm jack

Output impedance:       .05 Ohm@1000Hz Agilent U1733C

Output power:                >340mW@32Ohm@1kHz@THD=1%

Output power:                >600mW@16Ohm@1kHz@THD=1%

                                         measured at +.5dbFS level, typical PC USB2 port powered

Frequency response:   10-85kHz +.05/-.2db@ 24b/192kHz

S/N ratio:                      -123db(A) referenced to 3.399VRMS @32ohm THD+N = 1% @

                                       +.5dbfs typical PC USB2 port powered

DR AES17                     121db unweighted

THD@1kHz@-3dbFS   .00025% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm

THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0004% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm

THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0015% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@16Ohm

THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0004% typical for Normal Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm

THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  .25% typical for SE Mode 24b/44.1kHz, almost only 2nd harmonic

Crosstalk:                     -125db@1kHz


----------



## twiceboss

billbishere said:


> Yes, it's THIS version... It's still in testing... I posted it on the last page.  Not sure about Volume control but it can be powered by a phone, no need for a extra battery like the current versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The s version can be powered by phone too right?


----------



## billbishere

twiceboss said:


> The s version can be powered by phone too right?



Nope.  Not without a external battery.  You need that OTG they sell on the site ...  It lets you connect the device and a USB battery.


----------



## twiceboss

billbishere said:


> Nope.  Not without a external battery.  You need that OTG they sell on the site ...  It lets you connect the device and a USB battery.


Android phone? I think some of user can just power it with samsung. Just drain the battery a lil bit. Not the powerdac v2


----------



## billbishere (Sep 23, 2019)

twiceboss said:


> Android phone? I think some of user can just power it with samsung. Just drain the battery a lil bit. Not the powerdac v2




9038D


> Power: USB +5V/-5V power rails no internal battery, 170mA idle current, the device contains up to >4000uF of capacitance* but IOS/Android devices start OTG operation without Camera_Adapter and USB OTG Y-splitter cable respectively*




9038S


> Power: USB 5V power rail no internal battery, 90mA idle current, the device contains up to 4000uF of capacitance and *IOS/Android devices can start OTG operation only with Camera_Adapter and USB OTG Y-splitter cable respectively*








It is in the specs on the site....   9038S can only start WITH the Camera_Adapter or USB OTG Y-Splitter   ----   9038D can start operation WITHOUT Camera_Adapter or USB OTG Y-Splitter




You could be right tho - I don't know.  I mean, that is what it says on the site but at the site time this guy doesn't provide good information at all.  I was just looking at Aliexpress and someone said they are able to power it from a Shanling M1 and there is a picture.  So who knows.

I would also be curious to know what IEM mode does on the GEN 2 version - since I can't find that anywhere in his information either.  Not Aliexpress or his site.  I suppose we are going to have to depend on the community and trail and error.


----------



## twiceboss

billbishere said:


> 9038D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe it works fine. Im in the discord too.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

billbishere said:


> 9038D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IEM Mode in GEN 2 provides a 15db of attenuation.


----------



## NotKunvinced

billbishere said:


> 9038D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 9038s works fine without the y-splitter provided by E1DA. I have it working on my Samsung Galaxy S8 and on an old Galaxy Note 3 with a usb c to usb c OTG and a micro usb to usb c OTG respectively. It does drain the battery a bit faster alright but I have a 10,000mAh battery in the Note 3 so that's not a problem.


----------



## Lohb

NotKunvinced said:


> The 9038s works fine without the y-splitter provided by E1DA. I have it working on my Samsung Galaxy S8 and on an old Galaxy Note 3 with a usb c to usb c OTG and a micro usb to usb c OTG respectively. It does drain the battery a bit faster alright but I have a 10,000mAh battery in the Note 3 so that's not a problem.



Great.
I have 5000mAh in my device, so banking on that doing a decent 2-3 hours right off of the phone...will have the Y-split with it anyway as
a backup option.

On another note, are there even any DAPs out there right now that are using ES9038Q2M with this output power ?


----------



## alex5908

How does it drain out a battery of a transport?


----------



## Lohb

Anyone know of SQ comparisons between PowerDAC V2 and 9038s V2 ?


----------



## Tysun

Lohb said:


> Anyone know of SQ comparisons between PowerDAC V2 and 9038s V2 ?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e1d...38d-9038x-hifitoy-hptoy.915835/#post-15210107


----------



## billbishere

This site desperately needs mods / active mods ....


----------



## Ynot1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=2aa203bf-99a9-4b4e-9caa-35a93ccb2f81

Any comparisons?


----------



## Alboxing

Ynot1 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=2aa203bf-99a9-4b4e-9caa-35a93ccb2f81
> 
> Any comparisons?



I'd personally stay away from no name electronics from china, probably engineered by part time cab drivers and often made with counterfeit parts. 

Ivan has a well established legacy working for major companies too, so I would personally stick with his stuff or other repudable companies anyway.


----------



## alex5908 (Sep 29, 2019)

Alboxing said:


> I'd personally stay away from no name electronics from china, probably engineered by part time cab drivers and often made with counterfeit parts.


Are you ready to pay twice as much for the same stuff? I am not.
A lot of Chinese companies started with no name and now they are successful and make 10 to 15 new really different models of their products. Like KZ, for example.
I'll wait for a couple of buyer feedbacks and buy it.


----------



## Tysun

Ynot1 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=2aa203bf-99a9-4b4e-9caa-35a93ccb2f81
> 
> Any comparisons?



3.5mm SE out. VS. 9038S 2.5mm BAL out.
Power not listed. VS. 9038S power >550mW@16Ohm


----------



## Alboxing

alex5908 said:


> Are you ready to pay twice as much for the same stuff? I am not.
> A lot of Chinese companies started with no name and now they are successful and make 10 to 15 new really different models of their products. Like KZ, for example.
> I'll wait for a couple of buyer feedbacks and buy it.



No I hate overpriced stuff too. Just that I am a little suspicious of some of the "practices" that are very widespread in china's consumer electronics manufacturing.

You know, stuff like using fake or recycled parts (pulling parts from old broken electronic rubbish then sold as new).

E1DA has had just that recently, a batch of chips for his powerdac that were counterfeit and broken, I think he had to throw them all away they were unusable.

That dac is not even cheap though it costs even more than Ivan's but is a complete shot in the dark and God only knows who engineered that. 

Why would you go for it rather than 9038S? I see only cons and no pro at all


----------



## Lohb

I got to try a bigger Lusya 9038Q2M dac/amp combined...it was a very hard,dry and uninvolving presentation.
I'd just stick with this one over Lusya stuff....so much badly implemented stuff on aliX.

My one should arrive Monday finally.


----------



## Alboxing (Sep 29, 2019)

Lohb said:


> I got to try a bigger Lusya 9038Q2M dac/amp combined...it was a very hard,dry and uninvolving presentation.
> I'd just stick with this one over Lusya stuff....so much badly implemented stuff on aliX.
> 
> My one should arrive Monday finally.



I think these "brands" that popup like mushroom everyday on aliX, they don't even have any engineers or anything they prolly just use generic pcbs and schematics found on the internet or something like that, the have the stuff made by generic OEM factories and then put their name on it


----------



## alex5908 (Sep 29, 2019)

Alboxing said:


> Why would you go for it rather than 9038S? I see only cons and no pro at all


Because of an autonomy. As far as I understand a balanced output "eats up" power twice as much compared with non-balanced. Might be wrong, though.


----------



## alex5908

Lohb said:


> My one should arrive Monday finally.


Which one?


----------



## Lohb

alex5908 said:


> Which one?



The DAC in this thread.


----------



## alex5908 (Sep 29, 2019)

Lohb said:


> The DAC in this thread.


Sorry, stupid me. I've confused the thread with "USB type C DACs"


----------



## Alboxing

alex5908 said:


> Because of an autonomy. As far as I understand a balanced output "eats up" power twice as much compared with non-balanced. Might be wrong, though.



the engineer behind the #9038S is also lauching an unbalanced version called #9038D, however power output is the same so it might draw just as much power from the source tho


----------



## jsmiller58

alex5908 said:


> Are you ready to pay twice as much for the same stuff? I am not.
> A lot of Chinese companies started with no name and now they are successful and make 10 to 15 new really different models of their products. Like KZ, for example.
> I'll wait for a couple of buyer feedbacks and buy it.



Excellent point, particularly the wait for user reviews if you want to buy a previously unknown product.  No benefit to being early.

Personally I am going to buy the 9038S based on the many reviews, but clearly to each their own!


----------



## snip3r77

Ynot1 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=2aa203bf-99a9-4b4e-9caa-35a93ccb2f81
> 
> Any comparisons?



only if it measures well


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 29, 2019)

Alboxing said:


> No I hate overpriced stuff too. Just that I am a little suspicious of some of the "practices" that are very widespread in china's consumer electronics manufacturing.
> 
> You know, stuff like using fake or recycled parts (pulling parts from old broken electronic rubbish then sold as new).
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree that for these no name new companies, it is prudent to consider their QC, so we can always wait for a few initial reviews about the QC of these new chinese stuff before buying it. I generally do not buy an audio gear right at launch, and wait for a few reviews, and usually prices also drop after a few months.

It's quite hard to tell even for a reputable chinese brand about a product's QC, for all we know it can be made in the same factory as an up and coming brand, and they just use a different logo on the item. Some of the bigger CHIFI companies like KZ actually do OEM production for new brands and just reuse shells/drivers, with different branding eg they made some IEMs for Tripowin.


----------



## Alboxing

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I agree that for these no name new companies, it is prudent to consider their QC, so we can always wait for a few initial reviews about the QC of these new chinese stuff before buying it. I generally do not buy an audio gear right at launch, and wait for a few reviews, and usually prices also drop after a few months.
> 
> It's quite hard to tell even for a reputable chinese brand about a product's QC, for all we know it can be made in the same factory as an up and coming brand, and they just use a different logo on the item. Some of the bigger CHIFI companies like KZ actually do OEM production for new brands and just reuse shells/drivers, with different branding eg they made some IEMs for Tripowin.



man that wild rebranding of oem stuff is so damn confusing, makes me think about those cheap tube amps that come out under million names like Nobsound Doukaudio whatever, often with very slight hardware variations.


----------



## billbishere

and it's the same price.  I would just go for the 9038


----------



## Rick T.

Would the upcoming 9038D still require a Power Bank for power for Android ad IOS?


----------



## billbishere

who knows for sure, according to specs posted... No - it should not need a power bank.  but some people didn't need a power bank for the 9038s


----------



## tiamor988

Rick T. said:


> Would the upcoming 9038D still require a Power Bank for power for Android ad IOS?





billbishere said:


> who knows for sure, according to specs posted... No - it should not need a power bank.  but some people didn't need a power bank for the 9038s


It will not required powerbank to use the 9038D but it will drain a lot of your battery. If you constantly charging your phone like me, it's not going to be a problem.


----------



## billbishere

tiamor988 said:


> It will not required powerbank to use the 9038D but it will drain a lot of your battery. If you constantly charging your phone like me, it's not going to be a problem.



unless you have one and - you don't .... there is no way of knowing for sure.  the website does indicate it will not require it but until someone has one of these in their hands it's irresponsible to try to act like you know 100%.  The info is all over the place with these devices, so unless someone has one of these and can prove this, it's all just talk.  and even then you could really only confirm it to work on whatever device you have.  because the 9038s works on some but not others.


----------



## G_T_J

I like many here am very interested in the 9038D ( the 3.5 output variant) and will most probably get one when it becomes available.
However the battery drain rumour can potentially be a deal-braker if it proves real. For the time being it remains a rumour though.


----------



## Lohb (Sep 30, 2019)

Haha, it is no rumour of course a balanced DAC taking its power off your device is going to make it go down quite fast vs something SE - only putting out 55mWatts vs 550mWatts max on this (per channel).
Just hook it up via Y-split to a battery if it will cause an issue...

Confusing with this device across 2 threads now as the OP stated.....though I guess the other thread is more about his DA brand device comparisons.


----------



## billbishere

Lohb said:


> Haha, it is no rumour of course a balanced DAC taking its power off your device is going to make it go down vs something SE
> only putting out 55mWatts vs 550mWatts max on this (per channel).
> Just hook it up via Y-split to a battery if it will cause an issue...
> 
> Confusing with this device across 2 threads now as the OP stated.....though I guess the other thread is more about his DA brand device comparisons.



other thread should have never been started - all that stuff was being discussed in here already and the products are scattered throughout as well.  all it needed was a mod to update the first post... or i could have i suppose. but we really didn't need another new thread to discuss something that already had a established place.  

but it seems like most of the stuff on this site I notice - people just posting to post.  it just falls in line with the senseless quoting and unneeded responses to boost post counts.  there is a lot of clutter in here compared to other audio forums.  but it doesn't seem there are any any active mods that read these threads.  because there are multi threads for a couple different products.


----------



## alex5908 (Sep 30, 2019)

Del


----------



## Tysun

billbishere said:


> other thread should have never been started - all that stuff was being discussed in here already and the products are scattered throughout as well.  all it needed was a mod to update the first post... or i could have i suppose. but we really didn't need another new thread to discuss something that already had a established place.
> 
> but it seems like most of the stuff on this site I notice - people just posting to post.  it just falls in line with the senseless quoting and unneeded responses to boost post counts.  there is a lot of clutter in here compared to other audio forums.  but it doesn't seem there are any any active mods that read these threads.  because there are multi threads for a couple different products.



Problem?


----------



## Lohb (Oct 1, 2019)

Received mine, about 50% smaller than I imagined, which is a good thing. Not got my cables yet, so can't test it unfortunately.

E1 DAC next to my particularly excellent opamp rolling "E+" 9038Q2M DAC...


----------



## snip3r77

It like 


Lohb said:


> Received mine, about 50% smaller than I imagined, which is a good thing. Not got my cables yet, so can't test it unfortunately.
> 
> E1 DAC next to my particularly excellent opamp rolling "E+" 9038Q2M DAC...


same as dragon fly ?


----------



## Lohb

snip3r77 said:


> It like
> 
> same as dragon fly ?


In what way ? I have never owned DF.


----------



## billbishere

This blows dragonfly away.  It has about 20x the power


----------



## Krassi (Oct 1, 2019)

Hii!

Finally got also my 9038s v2 today and it works even without powerbank on my Hiby R3...
And FINALLY .. the hiby R3 doesnt sound like muddy "excrements of donkeys" any more!!!

Really a big difference this small thing makes!
Still i prefer the Pdv2 because i can make its sound like i want with that crazy EQ!!

I figured a nice preset out for my Sundaras yesterday where i started with the "VInyl Like Compressor" preset and then loaded the jaakkopasanen/AutoEq graph as background image and could copy this .. hen some personal taste raising nad lowering of some stuf... and Boom sounds amazing!!!

wow fully custom tweekable Endgame hifi in matchboxsize on my PC (Actuall its a box between the cable from Pc to headphones.. wich is super crazy) and thumb size super clear mobile hifi
I love those things!! and Planar Headphones fly to the moon with those!

Seeya Daniel (well still amazed even if its some days now that have passed ) )


----------



## alex5908

billbishere said:


> This blows dragonfly away. It has about 20x the power


How about the SQ?


----------



## snip3r77

billbishere said:


> This blows dragonfly away.  It has about 20x the power


I mean are they having similar footprint ?


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Is the 3.5 version out yet


----------



## billbishere

alex5908 said:


> How about the SQ?


the info is literally posted on the first page of this thread you are in right now...

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-of-e1da-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/


----------



## billbishere

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> Is the 3.5 version out yet


no


----------



## Lohb

Bummer, my micro USB OTG to USB C cable arrived but is not working. Not even a light like I had off the Y-split.


----------



## AxelCloris

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e1d...-pdv2-9038s-9038d-9038x-hifitoy-hptoy.915835/


----------

